# Pink Floyd



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

This time Im placing the panels edge to edge for reasons that will become apparent.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Looking forward to it*

I love how you do these panels. That picture you did of the singer was so amazing.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thank you Terry


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)




----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Amazing! I like the shading on the skin. Is that a textured surface?


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thanks dleeg - canvas panels like always.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I thought that they were tiles.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Terriic*

Amazing work.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

closer detail of Nick Mason in progress..


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Love seeing the picture develop with each tile...you are an amazing artist.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thanks very much Terry


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

There simply are no words to describe how good you are. Excellent work as always.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Chanda! - sure is good to see you back pushing pencils. We've missed you around here


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jeff said:


> Thanks Chanda! - sure is good to see you back pushing pencils. We've missed you around here


Thank you! I have missed being here! Glad to be back.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)




----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW!!!!!!! Really amazing!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I can't wait to see this done!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

chanda95 said:


> I can't wait to see this done!


Me either!!


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Amazing every time! Smh...u r killing it bro!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Michael 
a few more hours in..


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jeff said:


> Thanks Michael
> a few more hours in..


I marvel at your patience and ability.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW Jeff you are amazing.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thanks Terry and Chanda..
bit by bit. - sort of how I imagine an endurance racer's mindset
..there is no finish line. 
just take another few strides


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh wow!
Beautiful work Jeff, looking forward to seeing this one completed.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I love your updates! It's beautiful.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

heres a closer look at Richard Wright - IP getting there..


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*So realistic*

Your work is so realistic, it's like looking at a photo.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Iys almost unfair how awesome you are Jeff! Lol


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

much appreciated my friends


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

I need more markers....and more wall space.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Fantastic Jeff. I am in awe.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow Jeff!..what size are those panels?


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

16x20 - seems to be my fav size to work on


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL. It's flipping amazing..That's basically museum sized art. It belongs in one anyway.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

very sweet of you Chanda.  cheers


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Here comes David Gilmour
(saved my fav for last)


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You are so good. I look forward to seeing your progress on your panels all the time.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Thank you Terry

really want to get this thing done...ugh


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I can't stress how much I love this. My husband is a HUGE pink Floyd fan and this is just incredibly done. I know you want to get it done but the time you have put into it shows. This is one of your best yet.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Jeff.. 

I just joined.. so this is my first time seeing this post. Your work is *incredible*! I know it says "Pen and Ink in the title", but I was wondering.. in some of the pictures it looks like you are using only pointillism. Is this correct? This is an amazing piece..but if that is the only method then even more so!

D


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Jeff..
> 
> I just joined.. so this is my first time seeing this post. Your work is *incredible*! I know it says "Pen and Ink in the title", but I was wondering.. in some of the pictures it looks like you are using only pointillism. Is this correct? This is an amazing piece..but if that is the only method then even more so!
> 
> D


thank you Bushcraftonfire.
I suppose pointilism is a part of what Im doing - I have found that peoples faces are generally 'spotty', then again Im also using scribbling, crosshatching, strokes, you name it - using the brush end prismacolor markers in whatever way feels right.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

I think 4 panels left to go. 'sigh' ..a little more detail done on David

...again, my brain is already working on the next one. Unfortunately damn working for a living is cutting into my art time


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Looking GREAT Jeff.. Can't wait till you get fed up.. quit your job.. and finish this.. LOL!

D


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

bushcraftonfire said:


> looking great jeff.. Can't wait to you get fed up.. Quit your job.. And finish this.. Lol!
> 
> D


ditto this!!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW Jeff. Amazing.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thanks Terry....uhhg.. into hair again. I can almost see the finish line though.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I marvel at your patience. I would have thrown in the towel a long long time ago. 
It's super nice Jeff.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Awesome Jeff.. I think I remember you saying. But I forget... What will the finished size be? And how many sheets will you use in total to get there?

D


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Awesome Jeff.. I think I remember you saying. But I forget... What will the finished size be? And how many sheets will you use in total to get there?
> 
> D


thx D
a little over 5' high and a little over 12' wide. 21 panels I believe. 
I have a plan for building a frame in vertical sheet pieces, then the panels are attached using command strips so I can take it all apart and move it.

- working on a multi-tiered wood frame for the Picasso piece which is
the same direction Id like to take in mounting all of these multi-panel pieces. Ill post photos when I can


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW I'm looking forward to seeing it. Your work is beyond wonderful.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

a little closer look at Mr Gilmour


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Mr Gilmour is looking great Bro.. Excellent work.. This is a huge undertaking.. and you are attacking it nicely! Well Done

D


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

As a primo Floyd fan....this is so AWESOME!!!!!  

When your done, I would be overjoyed to buy a print


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW Jeff, your work is amazing.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Thanks friends


----------



## Mark Lane (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice work, fine detail!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

almost done with this marathon..


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Gald to seeyou back on the forum Jeff. What an amazing project you are doing. As always your work is superior.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Glad to have you back! Have missed seeing your updates. This is just flipping outstanding.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Oddly enough, my father was a "Floyd 'Droid" and I am 53! If anyone mentioned music older than Pink Floyd, he would say, "That's before my time".

I am totally impressed by your ability!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Can't wait!!! ;-)


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)




----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

This is a stunning piece of art. Bravo!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Which one is Pink?


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Been thinking about how this piece was going. 

I am in awe of your talent. :vs_cool:


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thanks very much friends


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Amazing work Jeff.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Great Ink floyd representation! (Yeah... I know that's an awful joke XD) 

Now, really, that's all ink ._. ? Looks like something impossible to do, amazing.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Fantastic! Just fantastic! :vs_clap:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

just said:


> Which one is Pink?


Well this question got me thinking. I was never a fan a I really didn't know if one of these guys might be named Pink, so I looked it up.



> The name is derived from the given names of two blues musicians whose Piedmont blues records Barrett had in his collection, Pink Anderson and Floyd Council.[21]


So there ya have it.:biggrin:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

"Which one's Pink" is a line from one of their songs.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Doh!:vs_blush:


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

"Have a Cigar." a statement about greed in the music industry. Especially relevant in retrospect considering that they released it after the INSANELY successful and legendary Dark Side of the Moon. 

And yep its true that all of the best rock acts from my generation were simply (as Kieth Richards put it), "The bastard sons of McKinley Morganfield." (aka Muddy Waters) they all loved the old school blues


----------



## debora17resende (Mar 18, 2016)

woow, wow... I am surprised! Good Work Jeff.


----------

